
Snapchat Threatens Employees with Jail as Facebook Lets It Starve - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/snapchat-threatens-employees-with-jail-as-facebook-lets-1822239074
======
meredydd
Quoting a large section of the email verbatim was not a smart move. I'm giving
this at least 50% odds of being a leak-tracing exercise. It's common practice
to send an oh-so-leakable message like this with per-recipient variations of
wording/spaces/non-printable characters, and wait for it to leak so you can
identify the leaker. And this email is (a) suspiciously juicy, (b) in reaction
to a prominent recent leak, and (c) doesn't actually reveal anything
private...

(Example from a few years ago: [http://gawker.com/5164035/tesla-ceo-in-
digital-witch-hunt](http://gawker.com/5164035/tesla-ceo-in-digital-witch-
hunt))

------
bob_theslob646
This title is referring to insider trading and since snap is a publicly traded
company inside the United States, those laws apply to them and are enforced
for SEC.

The statement was simply trying to inform that their are consequences for
their actions.

If you want to see something interesting how about how they crack down, check
out how the SEC investigated/cracked down Seeking Alpha.
([https://www.barrons.com/articles/touts-used-seekingalpha-
oth...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/touts-used-seekingalpha-other-sites-
to-pump-and-dump-stocks-sec-1491933629))

This is what snap said to employees.

>If you leak Snap Inc. information, you will lose your job and we will pursue
any and all legal remedies against you. And that’s just the start. You can
face personal financial liability even if you yourself did not benefit from
the leaked information. The government, our investors, and other third parties
can also seek their own remedies against you for what you disclosed. The
government can even put you in jail.

------
siruncledrew
Snap's investors must be pretty pissed as well that employee leaks flush money
down the toilet for them.

------
sin9yt
Lol that's worse.

